# Have you seen this new board game?



## giantgoblingames (Nov 14, 2012)

Storm the Castle! is a new board game up on Kickstarter -

Its a 1-4 player semi co-op game where you play the dark forces in attempt to storm "the good guys" castle. 

Check out the video preview

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-the-castle-semi-co-op-fantasy-battle-board-g


----------

